# Wow - Waiting for me when I returned to the States



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok so C-Bid, Famous- Smoke Auctions and CFO were waiting for me.
Almost forgot my new CL SWAG also...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, so I take it you are back from Norway? Look at those Pepins...


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Damn, nice haul!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Some kick-A$$ sticks there.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pickups!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

simply amazing


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

quite a haul there


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been trying to get a hold of those 1495 cameroon's. let me know how they smoke?

Some nice looking sticks


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a pretty amazing collection.
Let me know if you need any help with those...:helloooo:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Those Perdomo Habano Maduro should be very good. :dribble:



I had my first Perdomo Habano Cameroon on Thursday at the Perdomo event at Charlie's in Matthews. They gave a 4 pack to anyone who purchased a box of the ESV 91. If the Maduro are anything like the Cameroon you are in for a real treat.


----------



## NYMoto (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like more cigars than one man can handle, drop me a line if you need any help!!!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice pick up


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats always a nice surprize to come home to


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! That is a stash right there!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Terrific pickup!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's awesome right there. Let me know how those 1495's are. And what is that single?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! And I thought I had an auction problem...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> That's awesome right there. Let me know how those 1495's are. And what is that single?


I had a 1495 Corona last night when I got back - They are very taste, spicy coffee nutty flavors for me at least.

The single is a 
Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario Robusto 2007 (Special Occasion Cigar)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What a haul!!!-Lots of ammo-lol


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, thata an awesome catch! enjoy with my jealousy on the side! lol


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

EXCELLENT haul.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy Smokes. Literally.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow is right! That's a nice haul to return to! All winners in that mix.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I really have to show my wife this, so she can see that I'm not nearly as crazy as you are. :lol:

Then she can yell at you instead on me. 

Welcome home, buddy.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy Crap that is such an array of top notch smokes and a killer shirt to boot!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

So are you working on plans for that walk-in humidor you're going to be building? Nice haul!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> So are you working on plans for that walk-in humidor you're going to be building? Nice haul!


My wife is a Realtor (so am I but just part time) so we're looking a small cottage on a Tax sale so I can have a HERF HOUSE :lol::lol:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

mitro said:


> I really have to show my wife this, so she can see that I'm not nearly as crazy as you are. :lol:
> 
> Then she can yell at you instead on me.
> .


Much agreed!

Great haul, there!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! Really make s coming home worthwhile


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pickups


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I hope they came in under the radar!


----------

